# Permanent intermittent



## bdan585 (Oct 26, 2020)

Does anyone know the rules regarding the initial hiring of a permanent intermittent…asking if they have to go in order on there civil list or can they skip to a candidate that has a full time academy? Any help appreciated.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Civil Service goes strictly by the list. Whatever the municipality does with the list, is anyone’s guess.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

What do they do with a reserve list? Are they sending reserves to a full time academy now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

